

Making graphene affordable - Rafert
http://delta.tudelft.nl/article/making-graphene-affordable/29377

======
kartikkumar
I met him when I was at one of the demo days at the Yes!Delft [1] incubator on
campus. Had a hard time understanding the basic idea of what he had developed
but it was clear that the resident coaches were expecting big things. He was
in the process of putting a business plan together, so I'm curious if he's
managed to land at the incubator, or if he's still searching for a way to
liftoff. In any case, it's great to see that fundamental research in the
Applied Physics department is making it's way into the business world.

[1] [http://www.yesdelft.nl/](http://www.yesdelft.nl/)

------
jcfrei
The relevant paper, which (I guess) outlines parts of his PhD thesis findings:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.6771](http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.6771) It's
important to mention that the graphene produced with the method from the
article has apparently some different characteristics than the graphene
obtained by the classical method of exfoliation.

------
Plough_Jogger
Reviving a dead comment: "Similar to other man made materials such as
fiberglass, carbon nanotubes, commercial cellulose, and of course asbestos;
what is good for industry is often not good for people's health and disposal
and handling are often not big concerns for the people manufacturing and
selling these materials. This may be a serious problem in the future when
these materials end up in the environment, where there interactions with
natural systems in unpredictable."

This is a valid concern, what is the system for censorship here?

------
Cowicide
This might end up being fantastic news for more sustainable energy battery
storage down the road.

